

The abandoned college campuses of Second Life - apo
http://fusion.net/story/181901/we-took-a-tour-of-the-abandoned-college-campuses-of-second-life/

======
norea-armozel
It's sad how bad Second Life has become. It use to have plenty of different
people you could talk to and places to explore. Now it's full folks like
myself who don't know where to go, trolls, and unattended children (I don't
know how this happens but it does, seriously).

